# How to backup Kaspersky Antivirus Updates???



## go4saket (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello Firneds!

I am using Kaspersky Antivirus Personal Pro 5.0.390 with Windows XP SP2. As I have to reinstall Windows, I wanted to create a backup of KAVP so that I dont have to update the virus definations all over again.

Can anyone guide me so as to which files should I backup so that I dont have to update the virus definations again.

Thank you.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 28, 2005)

Come on guys... Is there no one who can help me...


----------



## kalpik (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's the path for KIS 2006 C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\AVP6\Bases. Find a similar one for KAV 5.


----------



## go4saket (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks Kalpik... One more thing. When I checked the path that you had mentioned, there were six to seven sub directories under Kaspersky's folder. Do I need to backup the whole folder or is there a particular folder that I need to back up.


----------

